# Your Dream Bass



## fitforanautopsy

There wasnt a thread like this. So i figured i make one, considering alot of the people on here seem to be gear junkies like myself. So post pics of your dream bass. Open discussion or w/e on topic about it here. Post up.

To start with some of mine:
Steve Bailey Fretless 6string jazz bass







Warwick Stryker(my all time favorite)





Ernie Ball Music Man Stingray 5:


----------



## Varcolac

Dingwall Afterburner II. Delicious fanned frets. Or rather, a fanned fingerboard, since frets are for wusses!


----------



## binky

I've never liked the Warwick Stryker, don't know why... and is it me or the pickguard of that Stingray is kinda odd?
For me it would be a Rickenbacker 4003, a Galveston 8-string (couldn't find good pics of this one) or this:




A copy of Jaco's bass of doom (now owned by Mr. Trujillo).


----------



## SD83




----------



## binky

The hideous claw...


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## fitforanautopsy

binky said:


> and is it me or the pickguard of that Stingray is kinda odd?


Its a stingray5,but music man makes 2 diff 5string pickguard styles. im not sure why. it comes in this and the traditional music man circle stingray pickguard.


----------



## schecter_c7

Warwick Corvette NT LTD 2010


----------



## TemjinStrife

I want my Dingwall, but with a defeatable 2- or 3-band EQ and a thicker neck profile.


----------



## MistaMarko

A four-string bass used strictly for slapping and pick playing. I do enough finger bass/legato/melodic playing on my 7-string, and I've been wanting to get into slap and pick playing anymore to be well rounded. I tried out a $3,000 Warwick at the local music shop a week ago and immediately felt this sound was what I needed, so probably this:






If not that, my immediate next choice would be a nice Spector.


----------



## fitforanautopsy

You have a 7 string.... -.- Lucky...


----------



## thedarkoceans

hahah man you copied my thread! i made that thread on fender lounge forums long time ago!


----------



## Murmel

A Fender J-style body. Single in neck, humbucker in bridge. Maple neck and fretboard, 5 strings, jumbo frets, flat radius, thin neck profile. Blend control and tap for the humbucker. Not to forget 24 frets and 35" scale length..

I'm yet to find a bass like this, I probably never will unless I go custom either


----------



## Jogeta

Ibanez "Bastard" 5 string

BTB body shape and woods
SR series unfinished neck and headstock
mono-rail bridge with 16.5mm string spacing
ATK five string bridge pickup (or EBMM Stingray 5 string pickup)

volume, bass, treble and mid controls.


----------



## BucketheadRules

If we're talking four strings it'd be this:






Five strings:






And six:


----------



## Bigfan

A man of excellent tastes. I approve


----------



## deevit

Murmel said:


> A Fender J-style body. Single in neck, humbucker in bridge. Maple neck and fretboard, 5 strings, jumbo frets, flat radius, thin neck profile. Blend control and tap for the humbucker. Not to forget 24 frets and 35" scale length..
> 
> I'm yet to find a bass like this, I probably never will unless I go custom either



Check out Sandberg. There standard models come close to that and they will do almost anything on order. Great guys, great basses.


----------



## yingmin

BucketheadRules said:


>


With no frets, green oil finish and gold hardware.


----------



## Djent

Take a Warwick Thumb NT 6 string, give it a chrome finish, an ash body, a bubinga neck, an ebony board, brass jumbo frets, white LEDs in the board, a single Q-Tuner in the bridge, a 3-band EQ, a piezo bridge, and MIDI.


----------



## Murmel

deevit said:


> Check out Sandberg. There standard models come close to that and they will do almost anything on order. Great guys, great basses.


I did actually try a Sandberg this week for the first time. Albeit a 4-string, it was definitely more comfy than the Fenders I've played. It felt as if the frets were just a tab bigger, and the neck profile felt a little better, but it was still not good enough.. 
Could always use it as a wall decoration though, because they are freakin' GORGEOUS.

And there's no information about their semi customs or even an e-mail adress on their page...


----------



## deevit

Try through a dealer. There is a dealer here in Holland who's good friends with the guys from Sandberg and can order almost anything.

Look what a friend of mine ordered on his California...


----------



## Murmel

^
Pretty much what I would have to do, unfortunately the nearst dealer is kinda far away. But I'm not looking for one right now anyway, I can't afford it either 
But it's definitely something I would consider for the future.


----------



## R0ADK1LL

Um, maybe one of these by Ritter. It's got frickin' diamonds in it!


















I'd also be very partial to a 4-string Stingray.


----------



## guitarister7321




----------



## Anarkhia




----------



## BucketheadRules

Anarkhia said:


>








Dingwall, amirite?


----------



## brutalwizard

micheal manring hyper bass


discuss.......


----------



## TheBloodstained

I've had GAS for a Schecter Stiletto Studio 6 in black for quite some time now, but can't justify the purchase of one because of limited founds and a general lack of time to play my instruments...
Some day though...


----------



## Superwoodle




----------



## JamesM

Hyperbass, dude.


----------



## chronocide

One of these would do me just fine. The best ever bass by a guy who turns out the best versions of them I've ever had a chance to play. But given the definite "guitar player playing bass" approach I have to the instrument, and the amount of fuzz I routinely bury it in, my 60th Anniversary Fender P bass does me just fine.


----------



## Explorer

I'm embarrassed to admit this, but I really like my SG506. I recently tried a bunch of Laklands, Dingwalls, and other high end instruments, and although the electronics might have been a bit better, for feel I love my 506's wenge neck, and the relief and action are perfect for me. (That's probably not a surprise, since I paid to have it dialed in.) the fact that the mahogany body just blends with the wenge neck is a bonus. It's not a recent one, so they might have changed since this model first came out.

If I could find one of this exact model for cheap, and set it up for fretless, I'd be pleased. My current 6-string fretless is one of those Dean Edge 6 models, which isn't bad for the money, but this thing would rock as a fretless.


----------



## Necris

I'm actually lucky enough to own my dream bass.
However for the sake of contributing this would be a nice one to have as well.


----------



## deevit

Right now, something like these, tuned E-C. For the 'normal' B-G tuning I already have my F-Bass wich is so damn good that I don't see me replacing that, ever.


----------



## deevit

Oh, and for my fretless needs of course, I need a Lefay Remington Steele. Stainless steele fretboard and those are the best, warmest sounding (didn't expect that, first time I heard them) fretless basses I've come across.


----------



## DLG

I also own the bass I always wanted, but I would like a Warwick thumb five string as well and one of those discontinued Gibson thunderbird five strings just because.


----------



## unclejemima218

I'd have to go with the 4 string Jackson:






5 string MusicMan Bongo:






and the 6-string Bongo:






edit: also pretty much any Spector bass. preferably 5-string.


----------



## MetalMike04

hmm....id have to go with most 6 string Carvins

i absolutly love them only played one once but would kill for a nice fretless 6 of theirs.





Btw this is me from '10 at the Sac town carvin store looking ridiculus so dont hate


----------



## Powermetalbass

An SR Prestige (4 String). Right now in Canada they only have the 5000. The SR 4500 looks pretty sweet too in the Natural finish. The Blue finished Dingwall in the post above looks pretty sweet aswell (though I would want 4 string)


----------



## shredguitar7

SD83 said:


>


 i had forgotten about this bass.... kept me up nights..


----------



## yingmin

shredguitar7 said:


> i had forgotten about this bass.... kept me up nights..



I think this instrument is well past the point where it's no longer appropriate to call something a "bass".


----------



## mortbopet

Since i started off as a bass player, and still have it as my main instrument, i got some of my GAS fulfilled already!
First of all my wonderfull sandberg Jm-4 which is perfect for slap and pick playing






Next is my Yamaha TRB6II which is probably the best bargain i have made ever. Its wonderfull to solo on, and handles down tuning well.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

BucketheadRules said:


>



With a low F#


----------



## Iamasingularity

I crymyself to sleep thinking about this.


----------



## broj15

I already have my dream four string: Fender Aerodyne jazz bass (no pick guard) with seymour duncan quarter pounders in both positions. For a five string i think i would have to go for this
Ibanez.com | Basses | SR1205E


----------



## pushpull7

broj15 said:


> I already have my dream four string: Fender Aerodyne jazz bass (no pick guard) with seymour duncan quarter pounders in both positions. For a five string i think i would have to go for this
> Ibanez.com | Basses | SR1205E



I was going to say my 1405, but that is just because they had it in stock. Might have gone with the 1205 had they have had it (can't even remember the differences)


----------



## GenghisCoyne

6 string black stain warwick dolphin with a maple board and one delano 4 coil music man pickup favoring bridge side. black hardware, no inlays.


----------



## -42-

No love for Ricks?


----------



## pushpull7

MetalMike04 said:


> hmm....id have to go with most 6 string Carvins
> 
> i absolutly love them only played one once but would kill for a nice fretless 6 of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this is me from '10 at the Sac town carvin store looking ridiculus so dont hate



Which both made me go "yay" and "cry" within 30 seconds. That store is closed now. I really would like to try some carvins.


----------



## ZEBOV

Knuckle Quake 6 string. Someday.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

My favs are:

1) Geddy Lee Jazz Bass. Luckily my wife owns one!
2) Anything from MMEB.
3) Jauqo III-X's 8 string Adler.
4) Fretless Cort Curbow 5 or 6 string
5) NS Designs upright.


----------



## Deadnightshade

JanAidBasses






Also this,but without Poseidon's cum on it (it's glass btw):


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ibanez Ergodyne EDA905






Warwick Thumb 5 BO






Conklin GT-7






Les Claypool's 6 string fretless Carl Thompson 'rainbow' bass






Fender Active Jazz Bass V






Warwick Corvette Standard Ash Pro Series 5 string


----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either a Spector ReBop 5 or NS 5. 

Or the Legend 5 could be good to start off with.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Jens Ritter 5-string Jupiter & Ibanez 5-string Grooveline, maybe an AfterburnerII Dingwall or 5-string Kubicki.


----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## Winspear

With _much_ smaller string spacing and fanned frets.


----------



## Sepultorture

An Alex Webster Spector bass but with Barts and Three band setup in 18v

or

one of those Acacia Soundgear shaped basses with 3 band eq and barts

all neck through baby \m/


----------



## NeglectedField

I'd own a P-Bass, J-Bass, Musicman Stingray, Rickenbacker. Make them a mix of 4 and 5-strings for variation.

For some reason I've gone the passive route and as a guitarist primarily, I have no desperate need to colour my sound. Boutique zillion-string basses with zillion-band EQs are nice and all, but I want something that has a characteristic ballsy, throaty tone of its own. The aforementioned basses have theirs.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I'm into simple basses, so my dream bass would be this: SX Ursa 2 MN Ash NA 5 String Bass at RondoMusic.com

But a legit custom shop version of it from a good company, with a 3 over 2 or inline headstock (I hate 4 over 1 so much), with soapbar pickups and individually mounted bridge saddles. I'm just a really big fan of the overall look of that thing.


----------



## mortbopet

I do love my Yamaha TRB6II, but it isnt perfect for recording metal bass the way i want it

SOOO, when im gassing bass'es ofc. warwicks and ESPECIALLY spectors!







A Spector Legend classic


----------



## Sepultorture

HaMMerHeD said:


>



whos the builder?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mortbopet said:


> (Picture)
> 
> A Spector Legend classic


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Sepultorture said:


> whos the builder?



Mayones.


----------

